
How long is a German foot? It depends where you are - nateguchi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsolete_German_units_of_measurement
======
Tomte
Of course. "Germany" was splintered into many, many small fiefdoms and
bishoprics, all with their own coins, weights and lengths.

But it's not really different from the nautical mile, International mile,
English mile, Welsh mile, Scots mile, Irish mile, or any other of the handful
of "miles" that existed.

------
_absurd
Should be better "was" a German foot. We have the metrical system since the
19th century.

